# Neuer Betrugsversuch???



## sponny (15 November 2010)

[email protected],
habe heute eine "nette" Mail erhalten.Ich nehme mal an BETRUGSVERSUCH:scherzkeks:

Gruß
Klaus



> OPEC ZAHLUNGS BÜRO
> Trafalgar Quadrat
> Hülle-Mall Ost
> London SW1Y 5BJ
> ...


_______________________________________________________________ 
Auf englisch: 





> OPEC Payment Office
> Trafalgar Square
> Pall Mall East
> London SW1Y 5BJ
> ...


----------



## Hippo (15 November 2010)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch???*



sponny schrieb:


> [email protected],
> habe heute eine "nette" Mail erhalten.Ich nehme mal an *BETRUGSVERSUCH*:scherzkeks:
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Das kannste aber trommeln und pfeifen ...
Es riecht danach daß wenn Du Dich meldest leider erst einmal eine angemessene Bearbeitungsgebühr zahlen sollst damit das Geld fließen kann.

Es kommt aber bestimmt noch eine genauere Beurteilung durch die alten Hasen hier

Gruß
Hippo


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2010)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch???*

Habe heute das Gleiche bekommen....
Definitif Spam !!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2010)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch???*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

hatte heute dieselbe mail! Habe ich an den Verbraucherschutz und an Akte 2010 weitergeleitet. Schade, daß man diese Typen nicht packen kann. Werde sie auch als spam melden.

Schade, hätte ich gut gebrauchen können )

Viele lliebe Grüße
Monika


----------



## Hippo (15 November 2010)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch???*

Euch zwei

_Unregistriert_  Gast

  					Beiträge: n/a

kann man auch nicht packen 
Wenn ihr euch registrieren würdet - das würde die Kommunikation und der Wiedererkennungswert exorbitant erhöhen ...
Gruß Hippo


----------



## Unregistriert (16 November 2010)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch???*



sponny schrieb:


> [email protected],
> habe heute eine "nette" Mail erhalten.Ich nehme mal an BETRUGSVERSUCH:scherzkeks:
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hallo hier Hanya aus Köln

Ja, auch ich habe heute diese gleiche Mail bwkommen. Mit der gleichen "Reihen-nummer."
Umgerechnet auf Euro ist diese Summe mehr als 1 Million wert. Nachgeschlagen bei OPEC gelten alle finanziellen Unterstützungen den Entwicklungsländern. Bin ich ein Entwicklungsland? Nee. 
Warum sollen Fremdpersonen eine Mio gewinnen? Das ist natürlich nicht logisch. Wieder eine Abzocke, indem man vermutlich erst eine Bearbeitungsgebühr hinsenden soll, sonst kriegt man die Million nicht.

Und wieder werden Leute verführt. Angefangen hat dieser Mist bei mir, als ich einmal Infos von einer Marie Duval anforderte. Seit 2 Jahren hört diese Person nicht auf - mir zu schreiben und wirklich alle Verführungskünste einzusetzen.

Ich bin ja schließlich eine ganz besondere Person, auf die ein Gewinn wartet.
Auch auf diese OUTLET.DE Sache bin ich herein gefallen - aber - NIEMALS ZAHLEN!!!!!!
Die wollen 96 Euro eintreiben, indem sie dir weismachen, dass man einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat, indem man sich dort einloggte, mit der Angabe von Namen und Adresse.
DIES NIEMALS TUN!
Soviele Menschen sind darauf reingefallen.
Danke, dass es dieses Forum gibt.
Alles Gute von Hanyababa von Facebook.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 November 2010)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch???*

hallo!  
schade wieder nichts mit dem grossgewinn!
na ja spiel ma halt lotto


----------



## Unregistriert (25 November 2010)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch???*

Hallo
habe mal eine Mail an die Adresse von dem OPEC Gewinn geschrieben und gefragt, ob und wieviel Euro an Bearbeitungsgebühr anfallen, damit mir die Summe von mehr als einer Million ausgezahlt wird.

Antwort:
geben Sie uns ihre Bankdaten durch oder ihre Adresse, dann bekommen Sie den Scheck.

Plötzlich ist die Absenderadressen aus Nigeria. Habt ihr schon was von der Nigeriaconnection gehört? Klingt nach Mafia.

Wer´s glaubt wird selig. Ich könnte doch mal meine Bankdaten durchgeben, habe ich als Hartz4 Empfängerin rein gar nichts auf dem Konto. Überziehen unmöglich. Also kann man bei mir nichts abräumen.

Frage: wer hat schon seine Daten zugesendet? Und welche Erfahrung gemacht?
Alles Gute von Hanyababa von Facebook


----------



## Unregistriert (25 November 2010)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch???*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Plötzlich ist die Absenderadressen aus Nigeria.
> Habt ihr schon was von der Nigeriaconnection gehört?
> Klingt nach Mafia.


>> 419er - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2010)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch???*



Hanyababa schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon was von der Nigeriaconnection gehört? Klingt nach Mafia.


Das ist ein alter Hut und schlimmer noch, dass ist eine Haupteinnahmequelle eines Staates, siehe > HIER <.



Hanyababa schrieb:


> Frage: wer hat schon seine Daten zugesendet? Und welche Erfahrung gemacht?


Sie Link oben, sich mit denen überhaupt zu unterhalten ist nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen. Gute Erfahrungen mit den Halunken gibt es keine, sonst wären das ja keine Halunken.


----------



## Teleton (25 November 2010)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch???*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Angefangen hat dieser Mist bei mir, als ich einmal Infos von einer Marie Duval anforderte.


Da steckt wohl auf Seiten der Anbieter die Vermutung hinter, dass Leute die an Wahrsagerinnen glauben auch für geheimnisvolle Gewinne anfällig sind.


----------



## Heiko (25 November 2010)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch???*

Oder es ist schlicht Zufall. Ich hab nix mit Wahrsagern und krieg den Dreck auf laufend.

Im Übrigen habe wir dazu auch Infos:
Nigeria-Connection: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Siggi-51 (15 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch???*

Hallo,
heute morgen hat mir ein "US-Marine" Saddams Erbe angeboten.
Da mein Tresor leider schon voll ist, gebe ich die 10 Millionen Dollar gern an einen Interessenten weiter......


Hello, 

First,let me introduce myself. I am Capt. Michael Scholl,assigned to 2nd 
Battalion, 3rd Marine Regiment, 3rd Marine Division, western Anbar Province in 
Iraq. I am desperately in need of your assistance and I have summoned up courage 
to contact you. I am presently in Iraq and I am seeking your assistance to 
evacuate the sum of $10,570,000 (Ten million Five Hundred and Seventy Thousand 
USD) as far as I can be assured that it will be safe in your care until I 
complete my service here. 

SOURCE OF MONEY: During a rescue operation, some amounts in various currencies 
which was concealed in barrels with piles of weapons and ammunition at a 
location near one of Saddam Hussein's old Presidential Palaces was discovered 
and it was agreed by all party present that the money Be shared amongst us. This 
might appear as an illegal thing to do but I tell you what, no compensation can 
make up for the risks we have taken with our lives in this hellhole. The above 
figure was given to me as my share and to conceal this kind of money became a 
problem for me, so with the help of a German contact working with the UN here 
(his office enjoys some immunity) I was able to get the package out to a safe 
location entirely out of trouble spot. He does not know the real contents of the 
package as he believes that it belongs to an American who died in an air raid 
and asked that the package be handed over family.Your confidentiality about this 
will be highly appreciated. 
For more details please contact me via my private box: 
[email protected]

Respectfully,
Capt.Michael Scholl. 
[email protected]

Den Gaunern fällt doch immer wieder etwas neues ein.


----------



## Hippo (15 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch???*

Hör mal, ist doch armselig ... 10 Mio bloß
Lies mal was hier der Patrick Chan anbietet 
Da kriegst Du 30% der Gesamtbevölkerung - das ist doch mal ein Angebot

_Patrick

Mein Name ist Patrick Chan Ich arbeite mit dem Hang Seng Bank. Es ist die Summe der $ 22.500.000,00 in meiner Bank "Hang Seng Bank", Hong Kong.

Ich wьnsche einen Transfer von $ 22.500.000,00 zu machen. Ich fьr Sie tun erbitten Unterstьtzung bei der Vornahme dieser Transaktion beabsichtigen 30% der Gesamtbevцlkerung geben Mittel als Ausgleich fьr Ihre Unterstьtzung.

Sollten Sie Interesse haben senden Sie mir bitte eine E-Mail auf meine private E-Mail ([email protected]).

GrьЯe,
Patrick Chan.


_


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch???*



Hippo schrieb:


> _E-Mail
> 
> GrьЯe,
> Patrick Chan._


...über Mail.ru, das gilt nicht!:scherzkeks:


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch???*

Ich würde 40 % verlangen und sagen, dass Ihr dann vielleicht ins Geschäft kommt. :scherzkeks:

Gute Baiting-Seite (und Forum):
Scambaiter - Deutschland: Vorschuss-Betrug und die Nigeria-Connection


----------



## Hippo (17 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch???*



Hippo schrieb:


> _..__. Ich fьr Sie tun erbitten Unterstьtzung bei der Vornahme dieser Transaktion beabsichtigen 30% der Gesamtbevцlkerung geben Mittel als Ausgleich fьr Ihre Unterstьtzung._



Jetzt sag mir noch wie ich die satt kriegen soll. Und da sagst Du ich soll 40% verlangen ...


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch???*

Da steht ja nicht, von *welcher* Population. Vielleicht ist damit Bullerbü gemeint. :scherzkeks:

Mugus und auch viele Russki-Scammer übersetzen ihren Mist mit Bablefish. Dabei kommen regelmäßig solche Korken zustande. Das dürfte dann viele DAUs doch noch misstrauisch machen.

Merkwürdig sind die kyrillischen Sonderzeichen, das sind Konflikte mit deutschen Umlauten. Die sieht man bei Mugus normalerweise nicht. Könnte also auf einen Russki hindeuten.


----------



## Siggi-51 (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch???*

Heute kommt auch noch das "FBI" und möchte 200$ von mir!
Ich hau mich wech...
Die Spammer haben doch nicht alle Latten am Zaun!



Anti-Terrorist and Monitory Crimes Division. 
Federal Bureau Of Investigation. 
J. Edgar. Hoover Building, Washington D.C 


ATTN: BENEFICIARY 

This is to Officially inform you that it has come to our notice and we have 
thoroughly completed an Investigated with the help of our Intelligence 
Monitoring Network System that you are having an illegal transaction with 
Impostors claiming to be Prof. Charles C. Soludo of the Central Bank Of Nigeria, 
Mr. Patrick Aziza, Mr Frank Nweke,Sanusi Bello none officials of Oceanic Bank, 
none officials of Zenith Bank and some impostors claiming to be the Federal 
Bureau Of Investigation agents. During our Investigation, it came to our notice 
that the reason why you have not received your payment is because you have not 
fulfilled your Financial Obligation given to you in respect of your 
Contract/Inheritance Payment. 


So therefore, we have contacted the Federal Ministry Of Finance on your behalf 
and they have brought a solution to your problem by coordinating your payment in 
the total amount of $800,000.00 USD which will be deposited into an ATM CARD 
which you will use to withdraw funds anywhere of the world. You now have the 
lawful right to claim your funds which have been deposited into the ATM CARD. 


Since the Federal Bureau of Investigation has been involved in this transaction, 
you are now to be rest assured that this transaction is legitimate and 
completely risk-free as it is our duty to Protect and Serve citizens of the 
United States Of America. All you have to do is immediately contact the ATM CARD 
CENTER via E-mail for instructions on how to procure your Approval Slip which 
contains details on how to receive and activate your ATM CARD for immediate use 
to withdraw funds being paid to you. We have confirmed that the amount required 
to procure the Approval Slip will cost you a total of $200 USD which will be 
paid directly to the ATM CARD CENTER agent via Western Union Money Transfer / 
MoneyGram Money Transfer. Below, you shall find contact details of the Agent 
whom will process your transaction: 


CONTACT INFORMATION 

NAME: MR. PAUL SMITH 

EMAIL : [email protected]


Immediately contact Mr. Paul Smith of the ATM Card Centre with the following 
information: 

Full Name: 
Address: 
City: 
State: 
Zip Code: 
Direct Phone Number: 
Current Occupation: 
Annual Income: 

Once you have sent the required information to Mr. Paul Smith he will contact 
you with instructions on how to make the payment of $200 USD for the Approval 
Slip after which he will proceed towards delivery of the ATM CARD without any 
further delay. You have hereby been authorized/guaranteed by the Federal Bureau 
Of Investigation to commence towards completing this transaction, as there shall 
be NO delay once payment for the Approval Slip has been made to the authorized 
agent. 

Once you have completed payment of $200 to the agent in charge of this 
transaction, immediately contact me back so as to ensure your ATM CARD gets to 
you rapidly. 

FBI Director 

Robert Mueller.


----------



## Siggi-51 (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Betrugsversuch???*

Jetzt hat auch noch "Interpol" ein paar Millionen übrig...
Jemand interessiert?

ATTENTION:

It is obvious that you have not received your fund which is to the tune of $5.8 
million United States dollars due to past corrupt Governmental
Officials who almost held the fund to themselves for their selfish reason and 
some individuals who have taken advantage of your fund all in an attempt to 
swindle your fund which has led to so many losses from your end and unnecessary 
delay in the receipt of your fund.

The National Central Bureau of Interpol enhanced by the United Nations and 
Federal Bureau of Investigation have successfully passed a mandate to the 
current president of Nigeria his Excellency President Goodluck Jonathan to boost 
the exercise of clearing all foreign debts owed to you and other individuals and 
organizations who have been found not to have receive their Contract 
Sum,Lottery/Gambling, Inheritance and the likes which i am sending you an 
attached copy of my IDENTITY in reference to LEGAL UNDERSTANDING towards this 
transaction.

Now your payment will be send to you by ATM card that will be coming
alongside a custom pin which you will use to withdraw up to $10,000 per day from 
any ATM machine that has the Master Card Logo on it.

Also with the ATM card you will be able to transfer your funds to your
bank account. The ATM card comes with a handbook or manual to enlighten you 
about how to use it.

Your payment would be sent to you via UPS, Because we have signed a
contract with them which should expired by October 25th 2012.

Below are few list of tracking numbers you can track from UPS
website(Shipping, Freight, Logistics and Supply Chain Management from UPS) to confirm people like you who have received their
payment successfully.

JOHNNY ALMANTE ==============1Z2X59394198080570
GARY METZGER ==============1Z2X59394195952759
GLEN PAPANIKAS ==============1Z2X59394198690947
MORGAN MAGUIRE ==============1Z2X59394199654869

To effect the release of your fund valued at $5.8 million you are advised
to contact the director of payment and delivery officer.

Steve Richard with the information below, email
[email protected] On contacting him do provide him with the following 
informations:

Name:...............

Your Mailing Address:...

Home/Cell Phone:.......

Yours sincerely,
Steve Richard
CC: National Central Bureau of Interpol

****************************************************************************
*********************
DISCLAIMER NOTICE:
Information contained in this email is confidential and intended for the
addresses only. Any dissemination, distribution, copying or use of this
communication without prior permission from the address is strictly
prohibited. If you are not the intended recipient of this communication,
please delete it permanently without copying,disclosing or otherwise using
its contents, and notify the sender immediately.
****************************** *****************************


----------



## katzenpfode (12 September 2011)

Hallöchen an alle hier,

auch ich habe heute 12.09.11 die gleiche Mail bekommen.
Kann man denn gar nix gegen diese Betrüber machen???
Ist schon nervig, daß man so hilflos diesen Betrügern gegenüber ist. Lohnt es sich die Polizei einzuschalten?? Oder soll man diese mails einfach nur löschen???

Grüße an alle


----------



## Hippo (12 September 2011)

katzenpfode schrieb:


> ...auch ich habe heute 12.09.11 die gleiche Mail bekommen.


Wie vermutlich weitere Hunderttausende ...



katzenpfode schrieb:


> ...Kann man denn gar nix gegen diese Betrü*b*er* machen???


Doch - einen Spamfilter installieren



katzenpfode schrieb:


> Ist schon nervig, daß man so hilflos diesen Betrügern gegenüber ist.


Wieso hilflos? Entweder der schnelle Löschfinger oder ein Spamfilter.
Und schon ists kein Problem mehr



katzenpfode schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich die Polizei einzuschalten??


Nö


katzenpfode schrieb:


> Oder soll man diese mails einfach nur löschen???


Siehe oben - eindeutiges *JA*

*) So sorgt ein Fipptehler doch wieder für einen ganz neuen (passenden) Sinn


----------



## Antiscammer (12 September 2011)

katzenpfode schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich die Polizei einzuschalten??



In aller Regel nicht. Die Täter arbeiten anonym aus dem Ausland und sind auch für Ermittler nicht nachzuverfolgen. Selbst wenn es in ganz wenigen Fällen mal eine Spur gibt, dann scheitert es an der mangelnden Zusammenarbeit mit den ausländischen Behörden. Das sind hochkorrupte Staaten mit desolaten Behörden.


----------



## held (15 September 2011)

hallo leute da staune ich aber sehr .
wieviele leute der patric cahn so angeschrieben hat.muß echt lachen da er mich auch so was angeboten hat.nur ich hab vom ihm 3 fotos wo er mit frau und kinder drauf sein soll und eine kopie von seinem ausweiss.hab der bank in hong kong eine e-mail gesendet und warte nun auf eine antwort von der bank ob er da wirklich mit arbeitet.hab auch seine e-mail an mich weiter gesendet.auch mit einer bank in amsderdam sollte er mit wirken wo das geld (überwiesen werden soll)hab so an die 8 seiten von ihm und überlege ob ich damit nicht zu der polizei gehen soll.solche burschen muß mann doch das handwerk legen können.
gruß held


----------



## Hippo (15 September 2011)

held schrieb:


> ...solche burschen muß mann doch das handwerk legen können.
> gruß held



Nur zu ...
... Aber bis dahin solltest Du noch etwas an Deiner Anwendung der deutschen Rechtschreibregeln feilen ...

>>> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsche_Rechtschreibung


----------



## Thomas_H (25 November 2011)

Es handelt sich bei sämtlichen dieser Mails um versuchen Betrug, Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen sowie versuchter Geldwäsche.
Ich bin testweise einmal auf eine Mail eingestiegen und wurde dann gebeten eine Bevorschussung einer mehr oder minder hohen Summe zu tätigen um dieses "Transaktion" durchführen zu können was ich natürlicherweise nicht tat sondern den Fall dann zur Anzeige brachte.
Die Empfehlung die ich von Beamten der österreichischen Polizei bekommen habe lautet diese Mails schlicht und einfach zu löschen da eine strafrechtliche Verfolgung nahezu unmöglich ist, da diese Mails alle über ausländische Server gechickt werden und daher nur äusserst kompliziert nachzuvollziehen sind und rückverfolgbar sind.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 November 2011)

Ab und zu gelingt das mal auf folgende Art und Weise:

Man geht zur Postbank und lässt sich ein Western-Union-Formular geben.
Man überweist dem Mugu z.B. 1 Euro.
Es gibt auf dem Formular irgendwo ein Feld, wo man eine versteckte Nachricht an die Auszahlstelle verpacken kann. Dort schreibt man rein: "Attention! 419-Fraudster! Please call the police." 

Natürlich sind die Agents in Nigeria genau so korrupt wie alles andere dort, aber ab und zu soll es bereits mal geklappt haben. Dem Vernehmen nach soll der Knast in Nigeria auch nicht so angenehm sein. Die prügeln erstmal wahllos mit dem Knüppel drauflos und fragen dann.


----------



## Alentheone (1 Februar 2012)

Hmmmm, schlechte Übersetzung ... daran erkennt man sie immer. Könnte fast schon lachen über "Trafalgar Quadrat"


----------

